# le sens de l’histoire



## Yenita

Bonjour, c'est la première fois que je participe, j'ai un petit problème pour dire ce-la en espagnol:"On va réussir. C'est *le sens de l'histoire*." si quelqu'un peux m'aider je serais très reconnaisante. Merci.


----------



## lpfr

Bienvenida al foro.
  Triunfaremos. Es el sentido de la historia.


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
Vamos a triunfar. La historia toma (va en) esa dirección.


----------



## hasard

Hola, y que tal:
"Es el curso de la historia"


----------



## GURB

Hola
La propuesta de iprf me parece perfecta. Como prueba este extracto de ABC del 16/01/87(in crea):
_ En la nuestra, en que el poder de los medios de comunicación es enorme, no es difícil convencer a las mayorías de que les va bien, aunque no sea así, de que les gusta lo que les desagrada, de que aquello es "el sentido de la historia"_.
Un saludo


----------



## Yenita

Hola a todos, gracias por vuestra ayuda. La proposición de Ipfr va muy bien con mi texto.Aunque es "el curso de la historia" me parece una bonita propuesta.


----------



## just1nickname

Nueva pregunta
​ 
" c'est un véritable retournement qui pourrait changer le sens de l'histoire "

Cambiar el sentido de la historia ? No me parece bien..


----------



## marcoszorrilla

Sin embargo es una frase correcta y se encuentra bastante en español. También a mi juicio puedes decir _*cambiar el devenir de la historia*_.


----------



## just1nickname

Muchas Gracias por su ayuda !


"c'est un véritable retournement qui pourrait changer le sens de l'histoire qui serait en cours " 

Para " en cours " se puede decir pendiente o en curso ?


----------



## Marlluna

De acuerdo con marcoszorrilla: "cambiear el curso de la histoira"; lo de "pendiente" o "en curso" no me suena tan bien.


----------



## le0p0ld

También se utiliza mucho "cambiar el rumbo de la Historia" aunque tiene un sentido mas parecido a "changer le rythme de l'Histoire"...creo yo.


----------



## Ourouk

Hola
Le sens de l'histoire se refiere para mi a la idea que la Historia tiene una *direccion*, un fin.


----------



## fragnol

Me gusta lo de "cambiar el rumbo actual (?para decir lo de "en cours") de la Historia"; 

pour moi "rumbo" ne veut pas dire rythme, et convient pour "sens", au moins pour cette phrase,

A+


----------



## le0p0ld

En efectivo, "cambiar el rumbo de la Historia" es una traduccion ideal, aunque no lo sospechaba. Lo lei mucho pero siempre crei que tenia algo que ver con el ritmo del tambor...pero me equivocaba, significa "cours" ou "direction" entonces funciona maravillosamente para esa traduccion. Soy un genio que se ignoro.


----------



## pipasdegirasol

Hola,

Optaría por *el curso de la historia* si bien es una cuestión de preferencia. No obstante, Google da 573 contra 10800...


----------



## rolandbascou

le0p0ld said:


> En efectivo, "cambiar el rumbo de la Historia" es una traduccion ideal, aunque no lo sospechaba. Lo lei mucho pero siempre crei que tenia algo que ver con el ritmo del tambor...pero me equivocaba, significa "cours" ou "direction" entonces funciona maravillosamente para esa traduccion. Soy un genio que se ignoro.


 
Soy un genio que se ignora. El sujeto del verbo es "genio".


----------



## yserien

Lo que mas se oye es "cambiar el curso de la historia",eso no quiere decir que los demás sean incorrectos, devenir, rumbo, sino que se constata una realidad.


----------



## le0p0ld

rolandbascou said:


> Soy un genio que se ignora. El sujeto del verbo es "genio".



Si claro, muchas gracias...pero en realidad esto pasa porque no tengo los tildes en mi teclado francés. Queria emplear el preterito "un genio que (hasta ahora) se ignoró

Pero, de todas formas, ese detalle no va a cambiar el rumbo del Historia.


----------

